# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Giới thiệu về phần mềm GRBLGRU (Gcode sender cho GRBL 1.1)

## Bongmayquathem

Lang thang trên mạng thấy phần mềm này. Tuơng thích với GRBL 1.1. Thấy giao diện trực quan dễ hiểu. Có cả giả lập máy CNC nữa. E chưa có điều kiện test thử do chưa có board arduino. Bác nào test thử và review xem ạ. 
grblgru by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
link download: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ve7llxtbae...rblGru.7z?dl=0 (Bác viết phần mềm này hình như là Nga ngố. Bác ấy ko có wwebsite nên đưa lên dropbox của bác ấy).

firmware GRBL 1.1 thì về cơ bản pinout của nó giống như bản 0.9. Chỉ khác mỗi cái Z limit là D12 còn spindle pwm là D11.

----------

CKD, hohuuty, JERRY CNC

----------

